# Gästebuch mit php



## Akkuschrauber (3. Oktober 2008)

*Gästebuch mit php*

hallo alle zusammen

ich hatte vor mir ein einfaches gästebuch mit php zu erstellen. nach dem upload auf den server (lycos tripod) wird es auch angezeigt, jedoch kommt nach dem klick auf "eintragen" nur eine fehlermeldung. ich habs schon mit allen möglichen lese und schreibrechten versucht, hat aber nie gefunkt.
unten seht ihr den php teil, die beiden textdateien sind noch leer.

ich hoffe auf eure hilfe 

akku
<?php
function no_reload()
{
  $gleichheit = false;
  if (isset($_POST["uw"])) {
    $datei = "unique.txt";
    $fp = fopen($datei, "r+");
    $aw = fgets($fp, 30);
    if ($aw == $_POST["uw"]) {
      $gleichheit = true;
    }
    rewind($fp);
    fputs($fp, $_POST["uw"]);
    fclose($fp);
  }
  return $gleichheit;
}
$unique = no_reload();
// Dateiname in Variable speichern
$datei = "comment.txt";
// Variable Kommentar gesetzt? Name und E-Mail nicht leer?
if (!empty($_POST["comment"]) && !empty($_POST["name"])	&& !empty($_POST["Email"]) && !$unique) {
  $comment = $_POST["comment"];
  $name = $_POST["name"];
  $Email = $_POST["Email"];
  // Datei wird im Lese- und Schreib-Modus geöffnet
  $fp = fopen($datei, "r+");
  // alte Daten herauslesen und in $old sichern
  $old = fread($fp,filesize($datei));
  // E-Mail-Link entsteht
  $Email = "<a href='mailto:$Email'>$Email</a>";
  // Datum ermitteln und formatieren
  $datum = date("j.n.Y");
  // HTML-Zeichen maskieren, Slashes weg, Umbrüche erhalten
  $comment = htmlspecialchars($comment);
  $comment = stripslashes($comment);
  $comment = nl2br($comment);
  // Meinung zusammensetzen
  $meinung="<p><b>$name</b> ($Email) schrieb am " .
  "<i>$datum</i>:<br>$comment</p>\n";
  // Dateizeiger marschiert an den Anfang
  rewind($fp);
  // neue Meinung vor alte in Datei schreiben
  fputs($fp, "$meinung \n $old");
  // Datei schließen
  fclose($fp);
}
readfile($datei);
?>


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gästebuch mit php*

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn?


----------

